# Who is from Australia?



## DTAILA

As the topic suggests :wave: 


*raises hand*


----------



## andrewblack

i live 80km`s north of Perth....


----------



## FALCONGTHO

Hand up here mate..new south wales..sunny downtown Earlwood.statesman correction right?welcome dude


----------



## meatbag

im from perth... but i have lived all over Australia at some point.


----------



## never ready

Ned Kelly


----------



## -ROM-

This is a great thread, now we know who all the criminals are...:lol: 

Just kidding guys.


----------



## haxbyscoobs

My sister's from Australia if that helps

Annandale - Sydney


----------



## Kriminal

Kylie Minogue :thumb:


----------



## sanchez

I was born there when my Dad used to play football


----------



## Dream Machines

G'day Dtaila. Sunny and hot south australian 
I went through your town on the way to summernats. quite a lovely spot


----------



## Eurogloss

I'm from Melbourne !


----------



## VZWPN

I'm also from Melbourne


----------



## Mark J

Rex Hunt


----------



## Eurogloss

VZWPN said:


> I'm also from Melbourne


Which part ?


----------



## downesy

R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T

Good to see there are a few aussies around here!

Im from Sydney!

These hi-end car care products aren't that easy to come by over here!


----------



## rhett

Im from Melbourne too


----------



## brendans225

I'm from Sydney, but you already know that Cam, hahaha


----------



## Alex L

downesy said:


> R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T
> 
> Good to see there are a few aussies around here!
> 
> Im from Sydney!
> 
> These hi-end car care products aren't that easy to come by over here!


They may be soon :thumb: :thumb:

If you dont mind buying from NZ


----------



## bigal76

Sydneysider in the UK for 5 years now. A few mates get some parcels from me as needed (Collinite beats Kitten anyday.....)


----------



## blue51

I originally from Perth, moved to England in '97


----------



## VZWPN

Currently in Riddells Creek, Eurogloss.


----------



## downesy

Alex L said:


> They may be soon :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> If you dont mind buying from NZ


:thumb: Do tell more???

Buying from NZ won't be a problem. Especially if that means us Aussies getting our hands on a G220 sooner.


----------



## R31Heaven

From Bendigo Vic, some known names in here from other places


----------



## Redlined

perth here


----------



## Elliott19864

My sister and her family has just emigrated to Brisbane. Was e-mailing her the other day, 7 am, 21 degrees  so jealous!


----------



## kogenx

Im from Melbourne here!


----------



## TMM

Melbourne represent :wave:


----------



## d3m0n




----------



## kenny12

hello, i'm in aust and i'm in sydney


----------



## Alex L

I'm in New Plymouth, NZ if that counts (I know I'm 3+ hours away from Oz, but you all sound the same to me hehehe).



downesy said:


> :thumb: Do tell more???
> 
> Buying from NZ won't be a problem. Especially if that means us Aussies getting our hands on a G220 sooner.


Nothing to tell I'm afraid, seems my pockets aren't quite deep enough for some and the others will email a couple of times then ignore you


----------



## hanra

Another Australian here. Im in Tropical North Queensland!!!


----------



## Crazyjester900

Melbourne


----------



## gomzi

Melbourne


----------



## somouk

My bro is in New zeaand at the moment, my uncle in perth and my sister in law lives in adelaide.

Im moving to adelaide in the next couple of years myself aswell!


----------



## trgRX8

Im from melb also.


----------



## willd0g

Melbourne 
I wish we had more water!


----------



## Dan.

SYDNEY!! 

Hey to all those from DP, namely Cam, brendan and im pretty sure kenny also!


----------



## trgRX8

willd0g said:


> Melbourne
> I wish we had more water!


Bucket and Mitt at the local carwash. Where in Melb ya from??


----------



## aussiedriver

Melb :driver:


----------



## riggsy

Perth... well until 8 years ago when I decided to move back to manchester and leave my family over there.. lol


----------



## gotta302

melbourne here too


----------



## jason300zx

Hi i am from Newcastle :wave:


----------



## kogenx

Heya guys i was just wondering if any Aussies have any sort of Discount coupon or vouchers for Carcareproducts.com.au??


----------



## willd0g

trgRX8 said:


> Bucket and Mitt at the local carwash. Where in Melb ya from??


yeah mate that's what i do, only sometimes a queue starts forming behind me and i get some dirty looks.

I'm from the South East side of town. Girlfriend however lives up on the West Side. What about you?


----------



## kogenx

im from the S.E side too Glenny / knox area.


----------



## willd0g

Hi Kogenx, 
My brother and his mates always go out for coffee at Glenny. I'm from the berwick/narre warren area. U interested in ur detailing ur car sometime? I could always give u a hand just pm me.


----------



## kogenx

Sure thing ^_^


----------



## TMM

I live in glenny 



willd0g said:


> Melbourne
> I wish we had more water!


Water tanks are awesome :thumb:


----------



## MADF6

Sup boys? Long way from home...

MADF6 :devil: is here from sunny Queensland Australia!


----------



## Dream Machines

Love the F6 especially toxicF6's in my adelaide with 441 RWKW


----------



## ash83

new member from sydney. :wave:


----------



## RaceGlazer

Anyone interested in a nice SS Comodore ? I've had a couple of drives, but couldn't afford the fuel in the UK...though I thought about importing it !
My brother is selling his, details as below:
2005 HOLDEN COMMODORE VZ SS 4 door SEDAN metallic blue 6 sp Manual 86000km Unleaded Multi-point injected 5.7 8cyl (5665cc). Reg. No 250IXU 

Rare Manual SS for immediate sale, company car forces sale, negotiable price 

Its on carsales.com.au, Brisbane area, $25,500


----------



## v8soarer_1991

New member from nsw "the big merino"


----------



## .Ryan.

relatively new member here from Melbourne


----------



## abd1973

My Aunt Now lives in a Benedictine Monastery in Jamberoo. If that counts. I think they made a television series about it across there ?


----------



## Dillinger

Another Aussie Here. Manly, NSW 

The beach Was great today lol


----------



## EXTREME

Hi guys i am from perth!!


----------



## DE 1981

Ill be visiting your fair land on holiday in March, always fancied living in Oz at some point in my life, is there much demand for demand for high end detailing services down under.

Are there 'detailers' popping up every day like here in the UK or is it still relatively an unknown quantity.

PM me if you'd rather save clogging up the thread.

Gav


----------



## dooka

Not from Oz, but my family spend around 6 - 9 months a year there. Mainly Melbourne, although one of my uncles lives in Perth..

Friends all over OZ..

Is Victoria Wax cheaper there..


----------



## CJS-086

I'm from Sydney too.
Have family that live in the UK too.


----------



## rhino

And Rhino swoops in with a resurrection.


----------



## chrisw87

Secondary resurrection, South-West Sydneysider here


----------



## envious89

Im from Newcastle


----------



## Mizzuri

Hi Guys,

Antonio hear from Melbourne. So this is where the real detailing action is.


----------



## Sti_Brumby

I am in bundaberg


----------



## davehardie

Geelong


----------



## Sti_Brumby

A lot of southern peeps, wheres the Queenslanders


----------



## maikolo

I'm from Sydney - broadway. Big hello to my family in Cornwall!


----------



## hammo1981

Raising my hand in Rockhampton Central Queensland


----------



## Sti_Brumby

hammo1981 said:


> Raising my hand in Rockhampton Central Queensland


The real aussies live up here


----------



## Bulkhead

I'm on the Central Coast, NSW - currently in Bogansville Central but thankfully moving soon!


----------



## wickee

I'm after one of those OCD detailers in Brisbane. Any one operate a detailing business here in Brisbane?


----------



## PAA

Hey guys, I am here from sunny Townsville just saying hi and love the information in this forum.

Cheers Rhys


----------



## flatlinerz

hey guys I'm from Melbourne south east


----------

